# bleeding from pregnant mare



## foreverhorses (27 January 2012)

hi i'm worried,
I noticed my mare had produced alittle bloody discharge this evening,she is 5 mth gone & this is her first foal,on vets advice 48 hrs ago i started her on ventipulmin for a cough she developed, which sometimes happens when she is fed hay. i havent heard her cough today & her breathing has improved + she is her usual self in every other way, just this small blood loss which concerns me.
Do mares sometimes discharge alittle blood in pregnancy without it meaning they have aborted?
She lives out & i have searched her field for signs of a foetus but found nothing although a fox or something could have carried it off?
I did ring my vet & they were going to call me back but obviously they forgot!
I will call them back in the morning,but wanted some forum advice until then.
Also i have put her on haylage now.   thankyou


----------



## SaharaS (27 January 2012)

Hi,

My TB mare bled full seasons all thru her pregnancy and her son is now rising four...having said that I would er on the side of caution & speak with your vet..was the blood more than she would normally show in season or was there any on her legs/back end? that sort of blood loss i would worry about..and be incredibly careful of any changes concerning feed/hay/haylage..everything gradual, tho I do understand in this instance why you changed. If you think she has aborted and anything been taken by foxes, I would be getting her checked by a vet to check everything was out and so she didn't have internal infection...equally if anything does start to come out, don't be tempted to pull it out, it should pass on its own...now I have terrified you, passified you & made you worry & given you a head ache, sorry!If she seems herself & not off colour at all,that would be a good sign, so try & get some sleep & not stress too much & try get hold of your vet tomorrow. Whatever happens, I know I always said I would rather lose a foal mid pregnancy than have a still born or weak foal that has problems & doesn't survive..cold comfort, but it kept me sane on numerous pregnant mares...best of luck xx


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 January 2012)

SaharaS said:



			Hi,

My TB mare bled full seasons all thru her pregnancy and her son is now rising four...having said that I would er on the side of caution & speak with your vet..was the blood more than she would normally show in season
		
Click to expand...

Mares DON'T bleed as a result of being in season!!

The most common cause of a small belled is a ruptured vaginal varicose vein.  This is more common when a mare has just been covered, or is pregnant but it can also be seen when the mare is in season (although it has nothing to do with her being in season!)

Talk to your vet - but don't panic!!


----------



## foreverhorses (28 January 2012)

Thankyou both,it's reasuring just to tell someone
Spoke to my vet this am who advised stop the ventipulmin(which i did last night anyway) as this drug stops the contractions & see what happens.
It is'nt much discharge,just looks like the amount produced in a normal season really.
fingers crosssed xxxxx


----------



## henryhorn (28 January 2012)

We have had two of our mares do this and both times it was a varicose vein. It's a bit frightening to start with as there can be quite a show of blood, but ours eventually stopped and foaled fine.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (28 January 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Mares DON'T bleed as a result of being in season!!

The most common cause of a small belled is a ruptured vaginal varicose vein.  This is more common when a mare has just been covered, or is pregnant but it can also be seen when the mare is in season (although it has nothing to do with her being in season!)

Talk to your vet - but don't panic!!
		
Click to expand...


I agree, perhaps her persistent cough has ruptured a vessel.


----------

